# Lohnt sich Update von Elite 5 zu dem neuen Ti ?



## t-rex600 (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
 ich frage mich ob sich das Update vom Elite 5 Chirp zu dem neuen Elite Chirp Ti wirklich lohnt!
 Der Hauptpunkt ist für mich natürlich ganz klar die Side Imaging Technik.
 Denn mein Problem ist es an meinen Heimischen See, max. Tiefe bis 18m, aber im Durchschnitt 8-10m mit vielen Strukturen, den Fisch (Zander, Hecht, Barsch) zu finden.
 Klar sehe ich auch mal Fisch (Sicheln) auf dem Elite 5, doch das ist eigentlich immer reine Glücksache.
 Meine Einstellung ist High Chirp und Flachwasser-Modus, habe aber auch schon Frischwasser-Modus und 83/200 kHz eingestellt.
 Denke aber das der Abstrahl-Kegel in etwa gleich (klein) ist, zumindest finde ich in keinen der Einstellungen mehr Fisch, es bleibt Glücksache.
 Daher ist mein Gedanke das Side Imaging, in der Hoffnung mehr Fisch angezeigt zu bekommen, auch wenn es bei dieser Technik eigentlich um die Bodenstruktur gehen soll.
 Was meint Ihr, Lohnt sich die Neuanschaffung dafür?
 Nochmals, mir geht es wirklich nur darum (weil großer See) und nicht um den anderen Schnick Schnack das dass Ti mehr kann!
 Über Erfahrungen und Tipps dazu würde ich mich Freuen, bevor man das viele Geld los ist!!
 LG,
 Stefan


----------



## t-rex600 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lohnt sich Update von Elite 5 zu dem neuen Ti ?*

Nur nochmals zur Klarstellung, es können natürlich auch Erfahrungen von anderen Side Imaging geräten sein!!!
Denn meine Frage bezieht sich ja mehr über diese Technik!!


----------



## fischbär (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lohnt sich Update von Elite 5 zu dem neuen Ti ?*

SI ist super toll. Allerdings ist es insbesondere im See nicht wirklich hilfreich, um Fische zu finden, sonder eher um Struktur zu finden. Man sieht die Fische natürlich schon, insbesondere dann abends am heimischen PC, aber wenn Du so viele Fische im SI siehst, dass es klar ist, dass das Fische und nicht zB Steine sind, dann siehst Du sie auch mit dem normalen Echolot, solange das Down-Imaging hat (sonst hälst Du Stöcke für Fische).
Bei mir hier an der Elbe sieht es im prinzip so aus, dass ich ein super geiles SI habe, und dort, wo ich weiß, dass Fische sind, und sie auch mit dem normalen Echolot sehe (Hook 4), dort sehe ich sie auch mit dem SI. Und dort, wo das Hook nichts bzw. unklare Ergebnisse liefert, da siehst Du auch mit dem SI nix oder nur unklare Sachen.
Um Struktur zu finden ist es aber genial! Wenn Du den See aber eh kennst, ist es rausgeschmissenes Geld. Unter 7 Zoll brauchst Du nicht anfangen, denn man sieht sonst nix. Du hast ja gut und gern 20 m auf jeder Seite, wenn ein Fisch 10 cm breite Returns gibt, kannst Du Dir ausrechnen, wie winzig der ist.
Hier mal ein paar Beispiele:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314210&page=2

Siehst Du da klare Fische? Es sind aber definitiv welche in der Buhne! Tja, manches ist Stein, manches ist Fisch, kaum zu sagen. Tendentiell ist alles was auffällig ist kein Fisch.

Hier hingegen hast Du ganz klare Fische im SI:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315877

Du siehst aber auch welche in der Wassersäule, und damit hättest Du die Stelle auch mit dem normalen Echolot als gut befunden.

Mein Fazit ist: supergeiles Spielzeug, Fänge steigen vielleicht um 10%, wenn überhaupt. Besonders sinnvoll für unbekannte Reviere.


----------



## t-rex600 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lohnt sich Update von Elite 5 zu dem neuen Ti ?*

Hallo fischbär,
 das hast du sehr schön beschrieben...Danke!
 So Ähnlich hatte ich es mir schon fast gedacht.
 Stutzig hatte mich die Aussage beim Echolot Schlageter gemacht, da hatte ich angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, es würde deutlich der Fisch und mehr Fisch zu erkennen sein.
 Für Struktur benötige ich das Si nicht, denn zum einen kenne ich meinen See recht gut und zum anderen habe ich mit der selbst erstellten Seekarte auch sofort die Möglichkeit die Strukturreichen Stellen an zu fahren.
 Also würde ich sagen 1 zu 0 gegen eine Neuanschaffung der Si Technik!


----------



## Fishmap (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lohnt sich Update von Elite 5 zu dem neuen Ti ?*

Hallo T-Rex, 

mit einer noch so gut erstellten Gewässerkarte wirst du keine Struckturen wie Steine oder ein Wrack darstellen können. StructureScan (LSS) hat Aufgrund der Detailgenauigkeit absolut seine Anschaffungsberechtigung. Ich bin seit ca. 10 Jahren häufig auf relativ großen Gewässern unterwegs und logge wirklich jede Ausfahrt mit, aber Wracks, alte Bäume und Steine habe ich erst mit LSS sauber erkennen können. Ich kann das Elite TI 7 mit Totalscan Geber  bedingungslos empfehlen schon weil du dort mit deutlich mehr Farben bei selbst erstellten Karten arbeiten kannst als mit dem normalen Elite. 

Gruß R


----------



## t-rex600 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lohnt sich Update von Elite 5 zu dem neuen Ti ?*

Das mit den Farben stimmt wirklich, viel zu wenige!
Aber sehe ich auch mehr Fisch?
Struktur war mir ja klar, aber bei einen großen See der sowieso viel Struktur hat, ist es müssig jeden Stein mehr zu beangeln denn ich durch SI mehr erkenne, oder?
Da wird der Tag zu kurz.
Daher müsste meiner Meinung nach wirklich die Fischerkennung das ausschlag gebene Kauf-Agument sein.


----------



## Fishmap (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lohnt sich Update von Elite 5 zu dem neuen Ti ?*

Im Punkto Fischerkennung kannst du mehr zu Seite "sehen", ein nicht außer acht zu nehmender Vorteil. 

G  R


----------



## t-rex600 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lohnt sich Update von Elite 5 zu dem neuen Ti ?*

Man könnte sagen 1 zu 1 ist der Meinungs-Stand!
Tja schwer ein zu schätzen jetzt für mich!


----------



## fischbär (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Lohnt sich Update von Elite 5 zu dem neuen Ti ?*

Du wirst schon mehr Fische sehen! Das ist korrekt. Aber das alleine nützt nicht so viel, denn einen einzelnen Fisch erkennst Du oft nicht im SI und fangen wirst Du ihn auch nicht. Wenn da so viele Fische sind, dass man sie gut erkennen kann, siehst Du sie auch im DSI. Du wirst vermutlich kaum mehr fangen als vorher. Aber für Struktur ist es top und es ist halt ein supergeiles Spielzeug für Männer! Die Frage ist nur: ist es einem die Kohle wert? Für den Preis bekommt man ein Boot!
Ich habe Dir mal ein Bild angehängt, wo man ein feuchtes Höschen bekommt vor lauter Fisch. Aber mit dem billigen Hook habe ich genau die gleiche Info bekommen, sah halt nicht so geil aus.

Das Echolotzentrum wird Dir NATÜRLICH raten so ein teures Ding zu kaufen!  Ich bin überhaupt kein Freund von Schlageter und Konsorten. Aber da bin ich hier bestimmt in der Minderheit.


----------



## t-rex600 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lohnt sich Update von Elite 5 zu dem neuen Ti ?*

Habe beim Angeln ein Vereinskollege auf dem See getroffen mit sein HDS Gen3 und Side Imaging!
 Auf meine Frage dazu, sagte er sofort, für unseren See total überflüssig, rausgeschmissen Geld!
 Aber er benutzt das auch am Fluss, und da ist Side Imaging Hammer.
 So seine Aussage!

Binn jetzt eigentlich davon ab!!

Die Bilder und Aussagen von Fischbär haben mich auch Überzeugt!


----------



## fischbär (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lohnt sich Update von Elite 5 zu dem neuen Ti ?*

Ich wünschte es wäre so ein Fanggarant am Fluss [emoji19]


----------

